# Dental splint preparation, CPT 21085



## davisdenyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Our provider prepares a mold and has a splint made. There is no modifier for upper and lower jaw.  The code description is not clear if this code applies to either the upper or lower splint, or if this code treats both upper and lower as a single unit.  Does anyone have something definitive about the intent of this code?  Thanks!


----------

